# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bloeden tijdens vrijen

## JeroenJansee

Korte beschrijving vooraf:

Ik heb reeds een nieuwe vriendin met wie ik twee keer het genoegen heb gehad tot penetratie te komen (I know, ik probeer het duidelijk te houden). Bijde keren zijn wij beide tot orgasme gekomen, en bijde keren bleef er bloed achter. De eerste keer leek het qua grootte op een flinke bloedneus, de tweede keer is iets moeilijker te omschrijven aangezien dit zich op mijn buik bevond. 

De eerste keer was een paar dagen na haar menstruatie, de tweede keer was een dikke week later. Ze zegt zelf dat ze geen pijn ervaart en was beide keren oprecht verrast toen ik haar erop wees. Ze denkt zelf dat het met haar menstruatie te maken heeft.

Mijn vraag: Heeft dit met haar menstruatie te maken, en is er iets dat ik kan doen? Nogmaals, ze ervaart er zelf geen pijn aan, maar als het even kan wil ik niet elke keer bloed ruimen na het vrijen. Bij voorbaat dank!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jeroen,

Het bloeden hoeft niet perse iets te maken te hebben met de menstruatie. Het kan ook zo zijn dat de penetratie te hard gaat waardoor er bijvoorbeeld van binnen ergens een klein scheurtje ontstaat. 
Je vriendin geeft zelf al aan er zelf geen last van te hebben, dit scheelt dan natuurlijk alweer. Hou het even in de gaten en probeer wellicht de volgende keer wat zachter/rustiger te penetreren en kijk of er daarna ook nog bloed vrijkomt.

Succes!

----------

